# Moving to cyprus



## Kwhit95 (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi! 

I'm looking to move to Cyprus in september with my partner who has been posted to Akrotiri. We are not married but are determined to be out there together theoughout his posting.

I was wondering if anyone has done the same thing or knows anyone who has. Everyone i know has gone out there as a married couple so hasn't had yo go through finding somewhere to live, getting a residency etc...

Any advice would be really helpful as i'm feeling very apprehensive and am going into the unknown!! 

Thanks!


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Kwhit95 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking to move to Cyprus in september with my partner who has been posted to Akrotiri. We are not married but are determined to be out there together theoughout his posting.
> 
> ...


So what you say is that because you are not married you are not entitled to live on the base?

Are you member of some of the BFC Facebook groups? I am sure there is people in the same situation that can be interesting to talk to


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> So what you say is that because you are not married you are not entitled to live on the base?
> 
> Are you member of some of the BFC Facebook groups? I am sure there is people in the same situation that can be interesting to talk to


Not all married personell would live on the base anyway as there are not enough married quarters. Its usually key personel who live on the base. We lived in Limassol as did most of our friends.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Actually the main thing I would ask is whether your partner is entitled to an allowance for a private hiring as you are not married. 
Residence would not be a problem as you would be coming as a dependant for someone who can prove his income.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Actually the main thing I would ask is whether your partner is entitled to an allowance for a private hiring as you are not married.
> Residence would not be a problem as you would be coming as a dependant for someone who can prove his income.


I am member of almost all BFC FB groups and to me it sounds that most live on the bases. And all our customers from there live on base. 

But it is really unbelievable to me if they make a difference between married and 
unmarried couples. Even EU residence laws make no difference. We live in the 20th century or...


----------



## Kwhit95 (Jul 8, 2014)

Baywatch said:


> I am member of almost all BFC FB groups and to me it sounds that most live on the bases. And all our customers from there live on base.
> 
> But it is really unbelievable to me if they make a difference between married and
> unmarried couples. Even EU residence laws make no difference. We live in the 20th century or...


Unfortunately they do still make a difference! 
We have been in touch with The Hive to gain as much information as possible before we move and they basically see me as invisible in the Army because we aren't married.
Also i would not be classed as a 'dependant' when applying for residency because we aren't married or family. So it may be a bit more complicated than that and I will have to prove my income. 

It will also be more difficult for me to get a job on camp as all the jobs go to dependants or locals. So if anyone knows of any jobs going around Episkopi or Akrotiri i would love to hear from you!! Or if you have got a job yourself that would help.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Kwhit95 said:


> Unfortunately they do still make a difference!
> We have been in touch with The Hive to gain as much information as possible before we move and they basically see me as invisible in the Army because we aren't married.
> Also i would not be classed as a 'dependant' when applying for residency because we aren't married or family. So it may be a bit more complicated than that and I will have to prove my income.
> 
> It will also be more difficult for me to get a job on camp as all the jobs go to dependants or locals. So if anyone knows of any jobs going around Episkopi or Akrotiri i would love to hear from you!! Or if you have got a job yourself that would help.


What do you mean with not classed as dependent. EU law make no difference. If someone tell you that they are wrong. If you lived together in UK then you have the same rights as if you were married


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> If you lived together in UK then you have the same rights as if you were married


Anders I don't think you are correct about this. In the UK living together refers some rights but not the same as being married. Also I think the Army rules supersede these rights.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Anders I don't think you are correct about this. In the UK living together refers some rights but not the same as being married. Also I think the Army rules supersede these rights.
> 
> Pete


I only referred to the right to get permission to stay in Cyprus. EU directive make no difference. What UK make for difference in rights hardly have bearing on this. And Army rules clearly are different and ancient. But again does not matter for the yellow slip.

The problem in this as I see it is that he will not get an allowance for family.


----------



## soppik (Apr 30, 2012)

Most couples who are not married and who's partner is in the forces tend to rent privately. You will not be entitled to a married quarter due to you not being married. It is very unlikely that you will be able to get a job on base as these are kept for dependents.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Kwhit95 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm looking to move to Cyprus in september with my partner who has been posted to Akrotiri. We are not married but are determined to be out there together theoughout his posting.
> 
> ...


You do not say whether your partner is Army or RAF. Maybe the latter for a posting to Akrotiri rather than Dhekelia or Episkopi Garrisons? The main rules are tri-service anyway, but some of the support and advice networks will vary, depending on his service.

Unfortunately, you will not have the status of a dependent, nor will your partner be allowed to nominate you as Next of Kin. The best he can do in this respect will be to list you as his primary 'Emergency Contact'. Under certain circumstances, the Army does recognise 'Common Law Wives' but this is usually where children are involved or in established partnerships over many years. There clearly has to be rules which prevent servicemen and women from declaring a short term relationship as being a 'Partner' which confers costs to the public purse. This will clearly mean that you cannot be flown at public expense to accompany him to Cyprus; you will not be security cleared for automatic unaccompanied or unescorted access to the Base in your own right; you will not be entitled to public funded accommodation (MQs or hirings) and you will not even have the right to purchase goods from the NAAFI.

Same sex couples in a Civil Partnership are recognised by the services (this is a legal status which the Forces cannot ignore anyway). They would therefore have more rights than 2 people in a relationship like yours. Please do not misinterpret me - I do not seek to offend, but only give you the advice you seek.

As has been stated before in this thread, you will have difficulty securing employment 'inside the wire' and will probably have to register for residency for Cyprus - not a requirement in the Sovereign Base Areas (SBAs) which are classed as British territories.

Check the British Forces Cyprus website:

https://www.gov.uk/british-forces-overseas-posting-cyprus

I cannot advise on RAF specific forums, but if you're partner is Army, check out the Army website Army Rumour Service (ARRSE) and search for 'Cyprus' or 'Partner Overseas' etc.

Army Rumour Service

Good Luck!


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

If they were to get engaged, surely that would help matters?


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

zach21uk said:


> If they were to get engaged, surely that would help matters?


Only to the point where a MQ or hiring could be applied for through Defence Estates, but not actually occupied until after marriage. There are no exceptions to this. Believe it or not, even the family of a serviceman killed in action become 'Irregular Occupants' who are subject to eviction and higher rental costs after 28 days...


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

I meant as far as her coming out as a dependent. You said before that she wouldnt have the status of a dependent. Were you talking in the eyes of the military? 

I have been told elsewhere that my american fiance will have dependent status when we come out there, but thats not via the military.


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

zach21uk said:


> I meant as far as her coming out as a dependent. You said before that she wouldnt have the status of a dependent. Were you talking in the eyes of the military?
> 
> I have been told elsewhere that my american fiance will have dependent status when we come out there, but thats not via the military.


I cannot speak for American practices. British Service personnel are classed as follows:

Marital Category (MARISTAT)

1. Married (or in a civil partnership) and living with spouse.
1(S). As above but married to another service person.
1(C). As 1 but married to a UK civil servant.
2. Separated or divorced but serviceperson has custody of children.
3. Separated, no custody of children but paying for maintenance by Court Order.
4. Separated, no custody of children but paying voluntary maintenance.
5. All other personnel.

Being classed in any category defines your entitlements and allowances whilst also preventing double payments to spouses of civil servants and serving spouses.

A service person in MARISTAT 2 is entitled, for example, to a MQ or hiring in order to house his dependants.


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Ah then as I suspect, its completely different rules then when its going through the military.

If her boyfriend was coming out as a run of the mill EU citizen, he could simply declare her as his dependent and that would be that as far as I know. 

I guess a whole other set of rules come into play when its military.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Ah then as I suspect, its completely different rules then when its going through the military.
> 
> If her boyfriend was coming out as a run of the mill EU citizen, he could simply declare her as his dependent and that would be that as far as I know.
> 
> I guess a whole other set of rules come into play when its military.


Zach, don't worry, your girlfriend will be your dependent, according to EU rules.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> I am member of almost all BFC FB groups and to me it sounds that most live on the bases. And all our customers from there live on base.
> 
> But it is really unbelievable to me if they make a difference between married and
> unmarried couples. Even EU residence laws make no difference. *We live in the 20th century or...*


I knew there was something a bit old fashioned about you !!!!

:laugh:

Pete


----------



## Kwhit95 (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you for all your replies!

I suppose my main query is whether anyone knows how easy it will be getting residency, getting somewhere to live and a job outside the military.
Trust me We have both done extensive research into any possible ways of getting allowances through the army and there is none.
Like i say, i am invisible to them! 

I understand that I will have to go through every step as a single woman just moving to cyprus. 

A job on camp would be ideal as it would make it easier for us both to get to work everyday and would be in a familiar environment for me. When speaking to The Hive at Akrotiri they informed me that they have a understanding with the cypriot government that 90% of civilian jobs will go to cypriot locals and the rest to dependants. 

Would it be possible to apply for a job through the army as a 'local' if i have my residency?


----------



## KWills1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi there! 

I have just come across this forum and I am in the same situation. My boyfriend starts his posting in May. 

How did you find moving over? 
I have searched endlessly to find accommodation for us in Akrotiri but have found nothing! 

Did you find it ok getting a job etc? 

Any tips would be fab! 

Thanks


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

There are lots of apartments and flats in the local area. Kollossi, Erimi, Episkopi village. Reent is very cheap at present as there is a glut of empty property. The rent asked is likely to go up if you tell em you are military (not because you'll wreck the place but because you will be seen to be able to afford to pay more).

I've lived near Akrotiri for 12 years and it's not a bad place to live. Beaches close by and My Mall is one of the the biggest shopping malls on island.


----------



## KWills1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Thank you for your quick reply. I had a look and there were a few apartments we liked in kolossi. We won't have a car out there so not sure how easy it would be for him to get to work. Someone had said there were a few places to rent in Akrotiri. I think he will go out a few eels before and find a place. Seems like the best option.. It does look like a lovely place to live :smiley:.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

I have to be honest, if you don't have a car it will be challenging. There is virtually no public transport in Cyprus and Akrotiri is fairly remote. There are shops on camp but very basic and as I understand, pretty expensive. In this case, Aki Village would be your best option. Kolossi is about 10kM from the main camp area so he could use a bike or a moped to get to work easily. Asomatos is also close to Aki but this i8s a very small village with few ameneties.


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

GSmith said:


> I have to be honest, if you don't have a car it will be challenging. There is virtually no public transport in Cyprus and Akrotiri is fairly remote. There are shops on camp but very basic and as I understand, pretty expensive. In this case, Aki Village would be your best option. Kolossi is about 10kM from the main camp area so he could use a bike or a moped to get to work easily. Asomatos is also close to Aki but this i8s a very small village with few ameneties.


The Cyprus public transport is EXCELLENT and cheap.


----------



## GSmith (Nov 9, 2015)

To Akrotiri Village???? Really?


----------



## expatme (Dec 4, 2013)

GSmith said:


> To Akrotiri Village???? Really?


 There is virtually no public transport in Cyprus. I stated the facts to your comment.


----------



## KWills1 (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah we heard that it wasn't good. Do you know if there are any estate agents who deal with properties in Akrotiri or any private lets that are available?


----------

